# Infinity Kappa 255a 5-channel (BNIB)



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

Scored this from Craigslist. This thing is actually pretty sweet, anyone ever used one? It has a 3 way x-over built into with the rear channel being able to bandpass. The best thing about it is it's never been used, the weco plugs have never been opened and there isn't a scratch anywhere to be seen, not even on the mounting feet. A breif web search said they retailed for quite a bit in the late 90's.

Anyone have a guess what it's worth nowadays?


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice find! I love the Infinity Kappa products from the mid to late 90's. Infinity was run a lot differently then. Quality products for sure.


----------



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

thehardknoxlife said:


> Scored this from Craigslist. This thing is actually pretty sweet, anyone ever used one? It has a 3 way x-over built into with the rear channel being able to bandpass. The best thing about it is it's never been used, the weco plugs have never been opened and there isn't a scratch anywhere to be seen, not even on the mounting feet. A breif web search said they retailed for quite a bit in the late 90's.
> 
> Anyone have a guess what it's worth nowadays?


That amp is so SICK man... the classic Kappa green is sorely missed... well done!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice amp! I've got a NIB pair of Beta Digital 100 amps to match that Kappa if you're interested in doing a build. Heat sink is the same shape, only difference is the plexi is blue. ...And they're class D of course.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice surfing board 

I got a Jbl 6 ch amp from the mid 2000's in near new cond with clear cover showing the electronics inside with big coils etc. 

I also have a couple of kappa 5s only 13.5 " long versus 18-20" with this and and old jbl 
Still under rated and great clean sweet power.

I wish I could have someone bench test them and give me a certificate or video showing the results


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

paired one of those up with some green 4x6s and a perfect 10 in the past. mmmmmm old school clean.

not infinity does not impress me as it should being owned by Harmon.


----------

